# Saturday's range session



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I dug out my old Colt Single Action .357 for some practice last Saturday. I was shooting it, with moderate .38 Special loads, and a Super Blackhawk.

I noticed I was shooting much better groups with the .44 than with the Colt. After some tracking, I discovered the culprit of my problem. My Colt has the Smith & Wesson rear sight with white outline. Under the dim lighting of the indoor range, the white outline did not provide as distinct a sight picture as did the matt black rear sight of the Ruger.

The first thing I did with a new Smith & Wesson is remove the white outline and red insert of the front sight. The red ramp made it difficult to hold elevation as I could not see the black blade above the red insert.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad U found what works for me. AT my indoor range, I like white outlines/dots. My eyes are not the best, and I don't like all black sights myself. I like to use the white and cover the target with the white dot on the front sight.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea Bob the lighting at them indoor ranges can be tricky. I shoot at one all the time and I am like you, I perfer the black sites. I have to use a red or blue target to tell where I am hitting at. If I use an all black target I can't tell anything. I hear The High-Vis site work good, but I don't like the looks of them on a gun.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I never go to indoor ranges so I haven't been able encountered your problem. I find that in most instances, my eyes have a strong preference toward the white outline and red insert.


----------

